# Staghorn Algae Issues



## chrisjj (21 Sep 2011)

Tank: 37x17x18: 186ltr capacity - 150ltrs water.
Filtration: 1400lph external - spraybar top left blowing across to RHS.
Lighting: 2x39W T5
Temp: 23
Age: 3 months
CO2: 4ml easycarbo daily
Ferts: 1ml liquid ferts daily
Stock: 
6 rummys
6 espei rasbora
6 forktail rasbora
9 kuhli loach
5 oto
1 whiptail
100ish cherry shrimp
1 amano
Plants:
Mostly slow growing - anubias nana, jave fern, java windelov, hc, Crinum calamistratum. 

Weekly 20% water changes.
No plant trimming done since set up.
Just done first filter clean since set up.

Think that's pretty much it!

In the last few weeks, I have starting to get staghorn algae on numerous leaves of all plants, mostly under direct light.  In other tanks, cleaning the filter regularly has sorted this algea out - this is my first external filter, so I  wan't sure how regularly to clean, and am planning to clean it more regularly from now on.

I'll be doing my first major trim since set up soon and will remove badly affected leaves.

I'll prob get a few more amanos, which eat it - so I've read!

I there anything else I should be doing / routine changes?

Pic of tank can be viewed in "37x 17 x 18 custom built" thread.

Many thanks


----------



## mdhardy01 (21 Sep 2011)

4ml easy carb and 1ml ferts seems low to me
Staghorn is co2 flow related so upping the easy carb will help I dose 4 ml daily on a 30 ltr with no I'll effects 
Also what ferts ? Any npk? 
Is the spray bar mounted on the side of the tank ? If so try extending it and have it all the way across the back of the tank firing forward 
Matt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisjj (21 Sep 2011)

Ferts include Nitrogen, Potassium and Phosphorus.

Will start to up the easycarbo slightly.

Re spraybar - yes.  I'm planning on putting it along the back, just need to get a couple of extensions for it - this weekend hopefully.

Cheers


----------



## andyh (21 Sep 2011)

co2 and light issues


----------



## chrisjj (21 Sep 2011)

andyh said:
			
		

> co2 and light issues



Think the CO2 has been identified as being low.

What is the light issu? - too much wattage?  Currently on for approx 8 hours with 1 hour break in the middle.


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Sep 2011)

personally, I'd clean the filter.


----------



## chrisjj (21 Sep 2011)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> personally, I'd clean the filter.



Just done that & was going to see if that helped / sorted it before doing anything too drastic like messing around with lighting.  How often should I clean it?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (21 Sep 2011)

In my experience amano's will only eat staghorn after it has died or turned pink from excel..


----------



## andyh (21 Sep 2011)

chrisjj said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry was in a rush earlier,

CO2 - defo as discussed

Staghorn likes light so i would reduce the light two one tube for a while. Also do away with the one hour break, that will cause problems. Run lights for 7 hrs straight. 

Andy


----------



## mdhardy01 (21 Sep 2011)

Also up the weekly water change to 50%
and I agree with andy h drop the 1 hour break and reduce period to 6-7 hours and reduce to 1 tube until you get on top of it 
If the stag horn is isolated to 1 area you could spot dose with ec as well just turn of filter syringe your daily dose on infected area leave 10 mins then turn filter back on
The stag horn will then die and your cherries get a nice meal of the dead staghorn
Matt


----------



## chrisjj (22 Sep 2011)

May be phscological, but 24hrs after the filter clean, I got home last night & there seemed to be less staghorn!

Filter cleaning was definately the best solution in my other tank.  So how often should I clean the external filter? - am thinking monthly.

Rather than do all suggestions at once, I'll start by raising the CO2 a little to 5ml (for now) with some spot dosing, keep the ferts the same & will put the spraybar along the back.  I'll drop the hour break, but keep the lighting the same, increase the % water changes and take it from there.

Many thanks


----------



## chrisjj (19 Oct 2011)

About a month ago, I extended the spray bar and positioned it along the back of the tank, spraying forward.  Great in theory, but now the water is sprayed from at least 3 times as many holes as before, so the actual flow pressure is significantly reduced.  This has led to less water circulation, and staghorn & BBA are returning.

Though the flow was better before when the spraybar was side mounted, I was getting algea so that's why I tried the change, so I'm now thinking powerheads to help.  I'm looking at Tunze ones.  

The question is, should I get 2x 6015 models (1800lph I think) positioned at each end, directed forward and slightly towardss the middle, thus assisting the flow from the spray bar, or 1x 6025model (2500lph I think) positioned at one side?


----------



## niru (20 Oct 2011)

Try getting 1 more filter and/or powerhead to increase flow. The 1400 lph with filter media and head pressure etc will definitely decrease flow to more than half. As a check on this, add a powerhead as a cheaper alternative, maintain good filter. If things start improving, its clearly a flow issue. Then I would surely invest in 1 more filter. With 2 spray bars now you have good flow/circulation (2 half size spray bars than 1 full size would do good for water velocity), and also increase the time between each filter cleanup..


----------



## BettySpaghetti (20 Oct 2011)

I LUV ALGAE LOL


----------



## chrisjj (20 Oct 2011)

Now you got me thinking - another filter eh.......  Not much more expense that 2 powerheads.....


----------



## chrisjj (20 Oct 2011)

These are pics of the tank for info.
Cheers


----------



## spyder (20 Oct 2011)

chrisjj said:
			
		

> These are pics of the tank for info.
> Cheers








Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Fixed.


----------



## chrisjj (31 Oct 2011)

Cheers Spyder!

I'm not going for another filter, so it's either 2x tunze 6015, or 1x tunze 6025.

I'm thinking 2x 6015.

Anybody know if noise will be an issue?


----------

